# Residential AC fan and compressor not working



## Mpeterson991 (7 mo ago)

My ac stopped working today after running just fine for weeks. I noticed I couldn't get the compressor or fan to kick in. I checked power to the unit and I have 120 on each leg of the contactor and it engaged just fine. I then checked the continuity on the capacitor and it check out and is getting voltage. I checked



my signal wires from the thermostat and I'm getting 24volt.
I happen to have a replacement contactor and capacitor so I installed them but still no luck. I also tried bypassing the thermostat with a jumper wire and you can hear the contactor engage just fine but nothing will run.

Any ideas on what I missed or what it could be?

Thank you!!


----------

